# Argónida está en 999



## alexacohen

Mi andaluza y racial Argónida:

Haz el favor de no parecerte a mí y quedarte en 999 durante meses.
¡Animo!

_*Homo granadinus:*_
*Subespecie del Homo andalucensis que tiene su hábitat al sur de la Península Ibérica, aunque pueden hallarse ejemplares dispersos por toda la geografía.*

*El Homo granadinus se alimenta básicamente de unos productos denominados boquerones en vinagre y jamón de Trevélez, imposibles de encontrar en ninguna otra zona del mundo mundial.*
*Una característica propia del Homo granadinus es que sufre una mutación debida a factores ambientales provocada por la llegada del mes de mayo, la cual produce en el Homo granadinus unas ansias irrefrenables de recolectar flores y engalanar patios.*
*Otra mutación sumamente interesante, pero de imprecisión temporal, lleva al Homo granadinus  a practicar levantamiento de peso durante una semana, para lo cual arrambla con todas las imágenes de las iglesias que se le ponen a tiro.*

Anda, anímate y vámonos a la playa de Castell de Ferro. ¡Que este año no hay medusas!

Besos

Alexa


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues como yo me voy de "vacas" en menos de cuarenta y ocho horas, te dejo ya un mensajito para felicitarte por esos mil que se supone que están ya a la vuelta de la esquina.

Que no te sorprenda mi mensaje, Argónida, no hace falta urgar demasiado para ver que soy una persona muy abierta de miras y que amo a la gente y a todos los pueblos del mundo. Y por el tuyo siento especial admiración (y lo digo sin paternalismo alguno). Imagínate: ¡en noviembre me voy a celebrar mi cumple a Córdoba!

Mil besos y espero mil mensajes más. Por cierto, ahí va un regalito para tu postiversario: ElsAltresAndalusos. Seguro que te parecerá interesantísimo  Yo tengo muchas ganas de leerme el libro.

Besos desde el Poble Sec hasta algún rincón de Andalucía (¿era la tacita de plata?)

Montse  (la hermana catalana de nuestra gran Alexa)


----------



## lamartus

*¡Feliz postiversario!*

*Gracias por tus tan elocuentes y útiles 1000 aportaciones.*

*¡Perdona por cambiarte el nombre de vez en cuando pero la d y la c están tan cerquita, querida Argónicda! *​


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Muchas felicidades por estos primeros mil, Argónida! Espero poder leer al menos otros mil más, siempre interesantes. 

¡No sé dónde andarás, que no pones el 1000!


----------



## Argónida

Queridísima *Alexa*. Aquí Argónida, incondicional tuya siempre. Gracias por acordarte de mí, y gracias por todo. No esperaba este hilo, y me lo he encontrado hoy por casualidad, así que me ha sorprendido de verdad. No sé qué tiene el 999. Debe ser algo así como la crisis de los 40, que cuesta pasarla y se nos antoja llena de obstáculos que luego en realidad no son nada, pura subjetividad. En cuanto pase la racha otoñal prometo volver a daros la lata con mi vehemencia habitual (u ocasional, más bien, lo mío son los arrebatos, luego se me pasa). Besos, granaína.

*Tradu*, gracias a tí también. No me sorprende tu mensaje. Sé de tu buen talante y nunca he pensado que tengas nada en contra de Andalucía. Ni pasárseme por la imaginación. Gracias por el enlace y felices vacaciones (qué lejos me quedan a mí ya... sniff).

*Lamartus*, encanto, bruja averías de mis entretelas, madrileña de pro, de las de arte y tronío, y retranca también, como debe ser. Culta, inteligente, divertida... de las que le dan nivel al foro Only-Spanish. Me alegra mucho que tú también te hayas acordado de mí. Y no te preocupes por lo del nombre, te confieso que me lo han cambiado por lo menos una docena de veces: Argónica, Argóndiga...

*Toño*, no te conozco mucho, pero he coincidido contigo en algunos hilos y creo que ya eres una "star" en el foro de Español. Te agradezco mucho la felicitación. ¡Qué barbaridad! Si llevas más del doble que yo en menos de medio año...

Un saludo cariñoso para todos.


----------



## Berenguer

Argónida said:


> [...]Y no te preocupes por lo del nombre, te confieso que me lo han cambiado por lo menos una docena de veces: Argónica, Argóndiga...[...].



¿Argóndiga? Uhm...que hambre

Un plato de esos para celebrar los 1000 no estaría mal, ¿no? 

Un placer haber podido compartir esos 1000 mensajes, con frecuencia bastante incisivos (no tanto como Alexa - ¡Alexa!...pero vamos...)

Un saludo

Beren


----------



## chics

Felicidades, ahora que ya has alcanzado las cuatro cifras (impresiona ¿eh?) ya eres un habitual de verdad. Gracias por tus aportaciones.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Argónida,

Esto si es curioso, ¡pero te felicito por tus 999! Te entiendo perfectamente, uno siente como cierta añoranza adelantada cuando está a punto de cruzar la frontera... ¿verdad? Supongo que aquí se cumple lo de que más importante que la meta (la meta temporal de los 4 dígitos) es el camino andado... 999 profundos pasos.

A seguir tus pisadas por el camino de los foros...

Atentamente,


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Argónida: ¿Dónde estás? *

*¡¡¡¡Quiero felicitarte por tus primeros casi 1000 posts!!!!!*

*Un fuerte abrazo y todo mi cariño,*
*Fernita *


*El suspenso nos está matando...*​


----------



## Argónida

Sí, *Beren*, a mí me evocó lo mismo lo de Argóndiga y nos reímos un rato en el hilo con eso. No recuerdo bien quién me rebautizó de manera tan suculenta. Tengo en la cabeza el avatar del forero en cuestión, pero no me viene el nombre. Hace tiempo que no lo veo por aquí. Bueno, pues muchas gracias a ti también. La "incisividad" me ha costado más de un disgusto. Pero la culpa es mía, seguro. Hay que saber decir las cosas con más arte y ser menos visceral. Un honor recibir una felicitación tuya, no te quepa duda. 

*Chics*,* Erasmo *y* Fernita*, otro honor indudable recibir felicitaciones de foreros multimilenarios como vosotros, y sobre todo de tanta calidad, mucho más importante que lo que representa un simple número. Erasmo, tus palabras me han recordado uno de mis poemas preferidos, "Itaca" de Kavafis. Es como dices, las metas no tienen más sentido (ni menos) que impulsarnos a caminar, y eso es la vida, el camino, cada paso que damos, cada momento que vivimos, no hay más vuelta de hoja (bueno, quizá mi condición de atea practicante  tenga algo que ver con esa convicción). Te agradezco especialmente también tus ánimos para seguir escribiendo aquí, ahora que estoy un poco de capa caída en ese aspecto.

Gracias a todos una vez más, y disculpadme por la tardanza en contestar. Necesitaba encontrar el tiempo suficiente para hacerlo como merecéis y eso no era tarea fácil. 

Besos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Argónida, pre-felicidades!

Qué original esta felicitación! 

¿Y ahora, qué vas a hacer? Si pones un pie en los 1.000, te arriesgas a que te volvamos a felicitar! Pero no puedes quedarte eternamente en los 999!!! 

Besos (pero sólo 999)!

Eva Maria


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena, *Argónida*!
Intuyo que tenemos compañera de foros para rato y, además, de las buenas.


----------



## Argónida

*Eva María*, muchas gracias. Si las felicitaciones recibidas hasta ahora eran un honor, recibir la tuya es casi como el premio nobel. Probablemente mi forera favorita, junto con Alexa.. Y bueno, aquí sigo en 999. Me ha gustao el numerito, por lo que se ve, pero sí, en algún momento tendré que saltar la barrera. Va a ser cuestión de ir buscándome algún avatar lo suficientemente erudito , renacer de mis cenizas y ponerme de nuevo a la tarea, ¿no?

*Víctor*, otro de los foreros imprescindibles. ¡Qué nivel de hilo! Espero en ese próximo "rato" de los 1000 p'alante aprender a manejar un poquito mejor el lenguaje para ser capaz al menos de evitar malentendidos. Gracias por tus felicitaciones.


----------



## Cristina.

Una jartá de felicidades, quilla, aunque con bastante retraso.
¡Ojú!, no te conosco musho pero se ve que tienes curtura, mi arma.


----------



## krolaina

Argónida said:


> Hay que saber decir las cosas con más arte y ser menos visceral.


 
¡Arte no te _farta! _¿Y a quién no le sacan de sus casillas de vez en cuando? 

Muchas felicidades en tu primer milestone.


----------



## jonquiliser

¡¿Qué sería del foro sin Argónida?! Tus posts se agredecen mucho mucho, y aunque no he tenido la oportunidad de décirtelo antes, ahora si . ¡Espero que sigas con igual entusiasmo!

¡Felicidadotes!


----------



## Argónida

Bueno, este hilo no tiene ya mucho sentido porque hace rato que abandoné el limbo de los 999 (gracias otra vez, *Alexa*), pero veo que seguís manteniéndolo vivo, así que aquí estoy para agradecéroslo.

Ay, ay, ay, *Cristina*, ya se nota que no me conoces mucho. Estás pisando arenas movedizas con ese post tuyo lleno de topicazos sobre los andaluces. En fín, no te preocupes, espera un momentito... (1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10... ¡Ommm!). Bueno, ya está, ya se me pasó . Nada, maja, muchas gracias. Que es verdad que hemos coincidido poco, pero espero que nos veamos más a partir de ahora. Un besito.

*Kroli*, aquí la Argo. Muchas, muchas, muchas, muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación. Tengo la sensación como si te conociera de toda la vida, ¿sabes? Eres una de las imprescindibles, sin duda. Y me gusta tu forma de ser. Un beso.

*Jonquiliser*, qué lujazo tenerte por aquí. Me encanta también como eres, y no me explico cómo puedes dominar tan bien idiomas tan diferentes al tuyo (te admiro por ello). Bueno, y además tienes últimamente como firma una frase de la gran Bruja Averías (otra era "¡Viva el mal, viva el capital!"), así que observa la interesante conexión Jonquiliser-Lamartus que se ha generado en este hilo sin proponérselo su autora. No dejes tú tampoco tu entusiasmo. Un beso.


----------

